# are american bully ban from denver



## atmosphere9

Does the ban affect bullys in Denver Colorado. Isnt


----------



## GoingPostal

I don't know how their ban is worded but most say pit bull "type" dogs which covers a lot and it's up to you to prove your dog isn't. Is it papered as an American Bully? I wouldn't take the risk with my dog personally.


----------



## Carriana

I believe the Denver ban is based on physical characteristics used to identify bull breeds so I believe bullies would probably be included in the ban.


----------



## ames

Carriana said:


> I believe the Denver ban is based on physical characteristics used to identify bull breeds so I believe bullies would probably be included in the ban.


exactly, sadly yes they are a part of the ban.


----------



## DieselsMommie

It really bothers me that it goes by a check list of characteristics.

If a lab and a boxer mate, those pups wouldn't have blocky heads?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Here is the ordinance in Denver regarding pit bulls...

"It [is] unlawful for any person to own, possess, keep, exercise control over, maintain, harbor, transport, or sell within the city any pit bull.

A "pit bull" ... is defined as any dog that is an American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, or any dog displaying the majority of physical traits of any one (1) or more of the above breeds, or any dog exhibiting those distinguishing characteristics which substantially conform to the standards established by the American Kennel Club or United Kennel Club for any of the above breeds. The A.K.C. and U.K.C. standards for the above breeds are on file in the office of the clerk and recorder, ex officio clerk of the City and County of Denver, at City Clerk Filing No. 89457.

The law allows owners of pit bulls living in Denver in July 1989 to keep them provided the owner:

-Registers the dog with the city and allowed the city to tattoo it with the registration number

-Is at least 21 years old

-Has $100,000 US in liability insurance

-Keeps the dog confined

-Does not sell or otherwise transfer the dog to anyone except someone in the owner's immediate family.

-Posts a sign of specified dimensions and lettering ("PIT BULL DOG") at every possible entrance to the property where the dog is kept."

So yes, this ordinance as defined above would include bullies.


----------



## rocthebully

You can blame all these laws on the people that still think its cool to fight there dogs , it makes it hard for the responsible "pitbull" owners, I think they should just lock up the people miss using these animals for years , instead the dog gets the blame .


----------



## Beret

rocthebully said:


> You can blame all these laws on the people that still think its cool to fight there dogs , it makes it hard for the responsible "pitbull" owners, I think they should just lock up the people miss using these animals for years , instead the dog gets the blame .


Dog fighting is not the reason for BSL.

Here is is briefing of the history of Denver's pit bull ban. It was a decision based on dog-to-human bites. Nothing to do with dog fighting:

http://www.dogsbite.org/pdf/denver-pitbull-ordinance-history-judicial-rulings.pdf

(Yes, I know the source is Dogsbite.org but it's just an uploaded PDF of a briefing from the city attorney, not sponsored or produced by Dogsbite.org)


----------



## rocthebully

Lol, my bad beret I thought it was Detroit


----------

